
Developing Large-Scale Applications with TypeScript - yoava
http://engineering.wix.com/2015/09/30/developing-large-scale-applications-with-typescript/
======
noomorph
Gil, which environment do your teammates and you prefer for the TypeScript
development?

How do you think: does Microsoft Visual Studio (as a TypeScript's _vendor_
development tool) have any serious advantage over the other IDEs and editors
in a sense of an autocompletion and compile-time errors support?

~~~
gilamran
When TypeScript was first released yea, VS did offer all the power of
TypeScript, but these days the compiler is soo easy to plug into that you have
integration for any big IDE out there, and they are all very good at bringing
the power of auto-complete, refactoring, intellisense, stc. It is not all
perfect, and there are still issues that each IDE suffer from, but it's much
much better than plan JavaScript where it's all "guesstimate"

------
yoava
Having read the post, I wonder about debugging of typescript, especially in
the browser environment. Source maps work to some degree, but do those scale
for a large project? What is the experience of debugging a large application
built using TypeScript compared to plain Javascript?

~~~
gilamran
TypeScript's generated code looks very much like how you would write it if you
did it in ES5. Classes are prototype based, namespaces are variable with
IFFEs, modules are commonjs or requirejs, etc. This means that the generated
code feels like your own code, variables, parameters and function names are
the same so it's actually your code in ES5. Because of all these reasons we
never felt the need to use source-maps (TypeScript can generate them). The
only source-maps that we did use was for the minified files.

